# introducing DBK's Blaizen Red Devil



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

he is nelson camarono ofrn corvino ruffian gator and davenport.
I believe he is a pitter staff?? either way he gets along GREAT with Peaches! He is 10 weeks old and well...after what happened yesterday we were werent in the name picking mood so we want to have friends and family help us name him. He is a beautiful light chocolate brindle and has those flop ears. Mark doesn't want them cropped but I want to show him when he hits the right age. I am not sure if ADBA would fault him for those ears but I am pretty sure UKC would.
ANYWAYS...Help us find this little boy a name cause we are at a blank minded slate right now. -.-

we did like Boston (red sox), JD (Jack daniels), I liked Cougar but not enough to stick with them

these photos don't do him justice
















































so here are two that does. lol


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

He's gorgeous! That's one thing I HATE about getting a new member of the family. I'm always so picky with names!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice color. I would crop if you want to show.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, I will have to tell Mark that. lol! he wont be happy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Holly on that one. He would look really great with a nice show crop too  He is so gorgeous I love the green eyes he looks a lot like my moms old boy. I'd call him Kessler


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh... my... goodness!!! That pup is sooooooooooooooo flippin' cute dude! Look at those wrinkles too!! AWW! Beautiful pup dude. He rocks!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. he is helping me get over my lose. When we crop it has to be soon he is 10 weeks old now and the deadline is 16weeks right? if we do take him in soon it will be a short show crop. I want something short but not battle cropped. I may have an issue with the left ear though, it may lean in do to some extra skin but other then that we shoul be good to go with that. 
The little guy still doesn't have a name either so suggestions are welcome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Could he get any cuter??? (huggles him)
Rebel is a nice name. but i always go for those gladiator rough names like Skairugia and stuff XD :rofl:
He's soooo cute!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

we may have a name... Bogart. we are sleeping on it so we should know tomorrow. I am gonna give a few places a call and get him into get his ears cropped aswell. he is due for a checkup and his second set of shots anyways


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> we may have a name... Bogart. we are sleeping on it so we should know tomorrow. I am gonna give a few places a call and get him into get his ears cropped aswell. he is due for a checkup and his second set of shots anyways


He is cute and that name is great.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a really cute pup!!

Bogart is the name Sadie as her for her little guy. I would name him Salvador. As he will be your salvation during tis difficult time.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I already told the Breeder the call name so it is on his papers and he listens to Bogie or Bogart. we went through TONS of names and Bogie just fit.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's cute! He looks like a Lil Debil.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

he is! lol


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Awe what an adorable looking puppy. Love the wrinkles on his cute puppy face and his colors. How 'bout the name 'Tigger' from Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Tigger is cute.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL That's my little guys name Bogart is his call name Bogie is his registered name .. He sure is a cutie ... Just wanted to say when bogart was that little his ears were pretty flat like your pups but when he hit like 12 weeks they started to stand up nicely. I don't know if you prefer a crop or not but if you like natural ears you might want to wait a few weeks just to see how his ears change before you crop. Just a suggestion either way good luck with the little fella and bogart is a great name I must say LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet face!

I like Bogart or 'Bo' - best wishes with the little guy. IMO I like the flop ears, I kept them on Lex & Lily - hers are starting to rosebud nicely.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He is awsome! he is sumbissive to Peaches and he is so calm and sweet! we will see how his ears turn out. I really think his left ear is going to be a semi full perk and lean in I can see the extra bit of skin there and when I look at it it really seems like it will do that but who knows. I am goint to sit on the idea abit because I like his ears but I want to show him and if I want to show him he needs them to be cropped


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful lil guy, I had a dog like that long ago...named him 'Copper' definitley about the cropping issue...congrats on the new member of the family


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ears don't make the dog. They look at the whole dog. Some judges prefer natural ears and some prefer cropped. There are dogs with one prick ear that are CH's. Since he's so young if you like his ears you could always glue or tape them so they stand right.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

show crop,, key words.. might want to find several pictures  Vets all think they know it all til they are reminded they don't... NiCe!!!! After a couple of years... FIND you a NICE game dog to compliment his/her traits  I like that lil pup.. alot.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Beautiful lil guy, I had a dog like that long ago...named him 'Copper' definitley about the cropping issue...congrats on the new member of the family


 Copper is a cute name. lol! where were you yesterday when we were looking for a name. xD



aimee235 said:


> Ears don't make the dog. They look at the whole dog. Some judges prefer natural ears and some prefer cropped. There are dogs with one prick ear that are CH's. Since he's so young if you like his ears you could always glue or tape them so they stand right.


 Aimee thank you for that info. I am considering natural but i am leaning towards cropping



Firehazard said:


> show crop,, key words.. might want to find several pictures  Vets all think they know it all til they are reminded they don't... NiCe!!!! After a couple of years... FIND you a NICE game dog to compliment his/her traits  I like that lil pup.. alot.


I'd like to go Short show crop like Performance Kennel's Tempest, I have seen a few other short crops I liked now it is about finding someone who will flipping do it right and not battle crop him! I'd be highly PO'd!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Call the madison vet clinic in Bartlesville Oklahoma and ask what format they use for a show APBT.. He has 0 complaints in countless 100's of APBT ear crops. The only one I know that has 0 complaints on ear crops.  I've only cropped 2 dogs ears both went to him, even when I lived outta state as I do now. Turok pictured here







Good Luck.. I don't trust the same vet for all my work, everyone is better at something than someone else ;P and everyone sucks worse than others as well.. =D

I love the lil dog just the way he is and wouldn't crop em'.. I would show em just like that 4uk it. hahaha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

cute little joker!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Call the madison vet clinic in Bartlesville Oklahoma and ask what format they use for a show APBT.. He has 0 complaints in countless 100's of APBT ear crops. The only one I know that has 0 complaints on ear crops.  I've only cropped 2 dogs ears both went to him, even when I lived outta state as I do now. Turok pictured here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO! I like your thinking. those ears are growing on me. LOL! I am 50/50 right now. Mark likes his ears natural but if w are going to do it..IF I think it would be short crop here in town. we can't travel just yet


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG! that last picture is adorable! his little face with those wrinkles!!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

his wrinkles remind me of E.T. but he is cuteness!!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Bull pucky. There are UKC Grands with flat, hound ears and full prick ears. Lyric's a UKC Champion with her silly ears.










Tell him there are more and more natural earred dogs. If you're not happy with them, GLUE them. Less expense and he can keep those darling ears. They're considered half-prick, which IS acceptable.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Cute.
> 
> I wish the pup luck.


Do I sense a bit of sarcasm here, or is this a genuine compliment, Kevin?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Bull pucky. There are UKC Grands with flat, hound ears and full prick ears. Lyric's a UKC Champion with her silly ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going to go ahead and stick to his silly ears because they have already grown on me and Mark LOVES them. I think his ears give him his pup-a-tude. I wanted to crop at first but ugh!! I look at him and those EARS!!!!!!!!



ThaLadyPit said:


> *Do I sense a bit of sarcasm here*, or is this a genuine compliment, Kevin?


I'd say you hit the nail on the head which is why I over looked that comment. from the looks of it it was ment to be rude aswell.


----------

